# Who was the first pro. bow hunter who caught your attention?



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

For me is was Dan Fitzgerald.


----------



## Anobody (Feb 20, 2018)

Steve Puppe and Bob Folkrod


----------



## Glooification (Jan 28, 2020)

Not to be a basic bitch, but Cam Hanes. A few years ago I was a regular backyard archer but I saw his elk hunting video on YouTube and thats when I got super interested in bowhunting (or hunting in general)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

No such thing as Pro unless they won a Gold Metal at the Olympics, they all started just like you and the rest of use, maybe-your Topic should read Big Fan Bowhunter is more inline.


----------



## CANDRUS (Sep 19, 2017)

Non, zero, nada not a single one for a book full of reasons.

Now the cat that has the show red arrow, I like his show, mainly because he is the only one on tv that doesnt seem to be caught up in his own ego.


----------



## Harley18RK (Aug 19, 2019)

Chuck Adams


----------



## BigXX78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Fred Bear. Then later Chuck Adams. Dwight Schuh was also a great one, before his shoulder problems.


----------



## Huntnfish89 (Dec 1, 2020)

Basic Cam Hanes over here. Even before picking up a bow I had already heard and seen a ton of his stuff. After I picked up a bow, John Dudley and his nock on series helped me to begin making sense of everything.


----------



## 0HnoNotAgain256 (Jun 9, 2021)

Tim Wells!!! But then again I'm still new to the sport.. that dude is sick with a bow, blowgun, spear or whatever! Lol


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing as Pro unless they won a Gold Metal at the Olympics,


Actually, the definition of being a "pro" is being paid. That's it. You don't have to be talented, just paid.


----------



## HNT_ONE (Feb 15, 2021)

Remi Warren and Tim Burnet from Solo HNTR, the goats!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Chuck Adams, Dwight Schuh, M R James


----------



## Mdawgpound91 (Aug 24, 2019)

Started with Fred Bear and good ole Uncle Ted thrown in there with him!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

VeritasHunter said:


> Actually, the definition of being a "pro" is being paid. That's it. You don't have to be talented, just paid.


Then that would be a Outfitter Guide.
I can go on you tube and be paid pennies so I’m being paid yes ?? that make me a pro??


----------



## VeritasHunter (May 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Then that would be a Outfitter Guide.
> I can go on you tube and be paid pennies so I’m being paid yes ?? that make me a pro??


Technically? Yes. Doesn't mean that you are any good, just that you get paid.


----------



## brettzim (Jun 18, 2021)

For me I grew up watching Michael Waddel and Tom Miranda. My favorite was definitely Michael Waddel as he did so many whitetail hunts.


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

I really don't pay much attention to any of them. I guess i watch meateater on occasion. I mostly watch to see where he hunts. Lol. Does that count? There are several guys on this forum that i like to hear their advice and experience tho. Some great hunters here. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kochrane (Oct 3, 2010)

Started out watching Uncle Ted & Spirit of the Wild on PBS, a little of Fred Bear, then onto Chuck Adams after getting a chance to meet him, Michael Waddell and the Bone Collector gang, then now more so John Dudley lately with his Nock On vids.


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

Probably the Buck Commander guys cuz they're a bunch of goobers. I like the light heartedness of their show. "Is he down"


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 27, 2005)

VeritasHunter said:


> Technically? Yes. Doesn't mean that you are any good, just that you get paid.


Ok got it then my wife is Definitely a Pro she gets paid dearly with my check to her😂 and she ain’t that good either!!


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

I first got into archery by watching Fred Bear on ”The American Sportsman”.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow, now I get some flashbacks.

I come from Connecticut and bought my first Hoyt from Butch Johnson an Olympic Champ. The bow was a Chuck Adams Super Slam, so he was one of interest. Already was shooting a Fred Bear Kodiak Magnum before by the Hoyt, so Fred,he was everyone's hero.

The 2 or 3 guys who I recall seeing on VHS were Noel Feather,who later was arrested and shamed. But he did some great videos. Roger Raglin,was awesome. Dan Fitzgerald was intense. I think Bill Jordan started his Monster Bucks Volume I right about that time and then a series of Monster Bucks vids.

There was alot of guys on magazines who were archery champs. Bob Folkrod/Randy Ulmer I think won an IBO Championship shooting a High Country bow ? He was a bad asssssssssssssss in the woods no doubt.


----------



## Since1985Tx (Jan 19, 2021)

_(I'm old enough)... Fred Bear_

*"Chuck Adams"*
_





About | Chuck Adams Archery


Chuck Adams is the best known and most successful bowhunter in history. He is also the most widely published in archery hunting books and magazine articles. His writings have enriched archers for decades.




www.chuckadamsarchery.com




_


----------



## Johnboy60 (Mar 17, 2021)

Fred Bear. Also liked Chuck Adams because he shot Hoyts with fingers.


----------



## archeryfanatic1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Chuck Adams.


----------



## rob-c (Mar 9, 2010)

Dr.Rand Ulmer and Chuck Adams..


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Guess the first guy would be that guy from the show November whitetails back in the 90s that would hunt from the ground in a plaid shirt lol get within like 30 feet of em . Just used to bang antlers together and they’d come runnin. But now it’s Tim wells the slock master dudes unbelievable. Best bow hunter I’ve ever seen period. And Cameron Hanes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PDavis1025 (Aug 3, 2020)

Brian “pigman” Queca…. Always liked him he shows it how it is and don’t care who he pisses off!😂


----------



## Clay2020 (Jul 2, 2020)

Legolas of the Woodland Realm


----------



## Desertx (Jun 23, 2021)

Tim wells but I rarely watch hunting shows.


----------



## Daave (Jul 22, 2005)

Tiffany Lakoski..... She is the perfect huntress....


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Chuck Adams, Dwight Schuh, Bob Foulkrod, Dan Fitzgerald, Wensel Brothers Fred Bear of course!


----------



## mathewgold (Mar 12, 2021)

Fred bear, Jim Daughtry, Chuck Adams, now Nicole....


----------



## Rombo (Jan 11, 2011)

Noel Feather, Roger Raglin, And passing through Dan fitzgerald


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing as Pro unless they won a Gold Metal at the Olympics, they all started just like you and the rest of use, maybe-your Topic should read Big Fan Bowhunter is more inline.


Winning a Gold MEDAL (not metal) at the Olympics has nothing to do with being pro. Pro means you make your living doing something. That's much more common in the bowhunting (TV) and 3D tournament ranks than it ever was or will be in the Olympic ranks. 

To answer the OP's question - Fred Bear.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

rnewsome said:


> Noel Feather, Roger Raglin, And passing through Dan fitzgerald


Noel feather that’s the guy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bbsmith3 (Jan 16, 2015)

Not-Just-Fishin said:


> For me is was Dan Fitzgerald.


Bill Jordan and Fred Bear


----------



## SeaSaltMud (May 26, 2020)

I got into archery because of Joe Rogan, John Dudley, and Cam Haynes


----------



## bjerulle (Oct 8, 2014)

Stan Potts


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

Not interested in any “ pros”. But I guess if I had to choose one it would be her.


----------



## hoyt fo life555 (Jan 31, 2005)

What ever her name is.


----------



## HighwayHunter (Feb 21, 2018)

I was a kid when Michael Waddel first started hunting with Bill Jordan. Thought Michael was the funniest guy on the show and I would rewatch those VHS tapes all the time. John Dudley brought me back into archery though. Got away from shooting a bow for over 12 years then saw him on Joe Rogan and thought “man I should pick up bow hunting again”. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing as Pro unless they won a Gold Metal at the Olympics, they all started just like you and the rest of use, maybe-your Topic should read Big Fan Bowhunter is more inline.


What if they get paid to hunt? I'm pretty sure they would be a professional hunter?


----------



## Torque_tune (Aug 23, 2019)

The predator for hunting. Merida from brave for archery in general


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Torque_tune said:


> The predator for hunting. Merida from brave for archery in general













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Not-Just-Fishin (May 25, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> No such thing as Pro unless they won a Gold Metal at the Olympics, they all started just like you and the rest of use, maybe-your Topic should read Big Fan Bowhunter is more inline.


Your opinion is incorrect sir. There are professional hunters and guides. Its also listed as their profession when they pay taxes. When a man or woman builds an empire from hunting for a living then that is the exact definition of a pro hunter. Maybe you shouldn't worry about what you think the topic should read.


----------



## rerhardt (Feb 5, 2016)

BARRY WENSEL


----------



## rattlerun (Jan 15, 2013)

Not-Just-Fishin said:


> For me is was Dan Fitzgerald.


----------



## rattlerun (Jan 15, 2013)

Don’t think he was a pro, but Floyd Eccelson started me off shooting at his shop in Mount Pleasent, MI, back in the early 70’s.


----------



## duckknot1 (Jan 12, 2020)

John dudley, I actually got the opportunity to meet him at an event in Austin. Very cool dude, seemed like just a regular guy and he and I chatted about all sorts of things for a while and he never once gave off the "I'm too good for you" vibe! It's a very cool archery memory for me!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Fred Bear , Pope, Young, Larry Bedford, Jim Daughtry, Chuck Adams, Steve Gorr, Larry D. Jones, Doug Kittredge, Jack Frost, Wensel Brothers to name a few from yesteryear the hard way.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

kballer1 said:


> Fred Bear , Pope, Young, Larry Bamford, Jim Daughtry, Chuck Adams, Steve Gorr, Larry D. Jones, Doug Kittredge, Jack Frost, Wensel Brothers to name a few from yesteryear the hard way.


----------



## Lawlor Coe (Mar 23, 2021)

Unfortunately it was Cam Hanes.


----------



## rich ten ring (Jul 21, 2021)

Fred Bear ( for sure)


----------



## NockedOver (Jul 1, 2021)

Fred Bear, Chuck Adams, Byron Ferguson, Bill Jordan laid the foundation for me. Watched a lot of Chuck Adams videos and read a lot of his books.


----------



## OutbackBryan (Nov 30, 2012)

Always liked Stan Potts, his raw enthusiasm after a getting a deer still gets me excited to get in the woods.


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

Michael Waddell and David Blanton…however a few years later I found a guy that I though would have flooded these comments in Fred Eichler!


----------



## ArchAnon (Feb 27, 2018)

Mdawgpound91 said:


> Started with Fred Bear and good ole Uncle Ted thrown in there with him!


Prior to just now reading the names in this thread, I couldn’t have named a single one other than Fred and Ted.


----------



## Bharrell1 (Dec 24, 2018)

WVbowProud said:


> Probably the Buck Commander guys cuz they're a bunch of goobers. I like the light heartedness of their show. "Is he down"


🤣 ol luke was excited wasn’t her


----------



## Bharrell1 (Dec 24, 2018)

I enjoyed watching Michael Waddell come up on tv from the beginning


----------



## Bharrell1 (Dec 24, 2018)

Although I do like Kip / Red Arrow these days


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Missed a important one, Ben Pearson is a must.


----------



## Martincomp (Nov 21, 2021)

In 2014 I saw on a youtube a video of a certain Clayton Coyle, surely you too, where they hunt an Elk with a frontal shot and the animal dies without realizing that it is impacted. That video clicked in my head.
After doing more research on archery, I really admired Fred Bear.


----------



## Will83191 (May 23, 2021)

Michael Waddell.


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

*chuck adams* i read everything he wrote, i think what made him great was he did not video his hunts. he told you like it is. the next will be *Roger Raglin* i learn so much from his old videos. i still give him credit for helping me get my first deer. it sad that his videos has went down hill but he has to make a living. *Theodore Roosevelt *if it was not for him we may not have a place to hunt. *Dr ed ashby *this is my new one if anybody study bow hunting this is the guy, most will not agree with him but after thousand of animals around the world his study is great. he is not trying to sell you stuff he doing a real study on real animals for the last 20 years. you have to read his study. 
it sad to days hunter really dont have some one to look up to, yes there are few but the most part all they want is to sell products and show them killing deer. no body is taking you with them and showing how to hunt animals. they tell you what you should buy, where you should hunt and even tell what deer to shoot. i never thought i will see TV hunter putting hunter down for shooting animals but now if it not a 5 year old deer in the 150's they act like you should hind in shame. i read a post the other day where they arguing over is the deer a 1 1/2 or a 2 1/2 old deer. there is alot more i have read or watch over the years but these are my tops, i cant put them in any order i cant choice a top one but if i had to have just one it will be theodore roosevelt


----------



## 964777 (Apr 9, 2021)

first guy i really remember watching was jerry goff on knockout hunting adventures. ted nugent and fred bear fell in there shortly after.


----------



## Chipalexander (Mar 30, 2017)

Hunting inspiration - Chuck Adams - Grand Slam, John Eberhart - Practical teacher, Dan Fitzgerald - Passing through, Dan Infalt - the mobile killer.

80's & 90's Archery - Terry Ragsdale, Randy Ulmer
Current - Jesse Broadwater, Levi Morgan


----------



## olmuleskinner (Oct 30, 2021)

Chuck Adams for me. Ben Pearson and Fred bear little bit before my time.


----------



## Bmills3577 (Dec 2, 2021)

Chuck Adams


----------



## Raising3arrows (Dec 19, 2021)

CANDRUS said:


> Non, zero, nada not a single one for a book full of reasons.
> 
> Now the cat that has the show red arrow, I like his show, mainly because he is the only one on tv that doesnt seem to be caught up in his own ego.


Kip Campbell. Before I got into archery, we used to sit and watch on the Outdoor Channell. He’s clean for the whole family to enjoy and probably some of the most realistic hunting situations. Really got me interested in picking up a bow.


----------



## Raising3arrows (Dec 19, 2021)

Duckdog91 said:


> first guy i really remember watching was jerry goff on knockout hunting adventures. ted nugent and fred bear fell in there shortly after.


Watched an old VHS of Uncle Ted on YT the other day, dude is just amazing all around guy, never takes himself too seriously


----------



## bgriffin (Aug 14, 2008)

Chuck Adams


----------



## Boatman71 (Jul 16, 2013)

Bill Jordan….then I met him


----------



## safaridreamer (Jul 4, 2011)

Past, Chuck Adams and Myles Keller.
Now, Randy Ulmer and John Dudley


----------



## NCBuckNBass (Mar 5, 2005)

Chuck Adams, Dwight Schuh, Dave Holt (yeah I know ), Paul Schafer


----------



## HillbillyHoosier (Nov 4, 2021)

Orlando Bloom’s character in Troy who shot Brad Pitt’s character Achilles in the Achilles’s heel.

or

Disney’s Robin Hood. Dang that 🦊could shoot the heck out of a bow and even under pressure.


----------



## pa3beard (Jan 21, 2020)

Chuck Adams and Dan Fitzgerald and not forget Noel Feather


----------



## Hoytarcher62 (Mar 9, 2012)

man, is it just me? you can really get an idea of the generation most of the posters come from. i would bet most that said Hanes or Waddell are of the younger generation. Myself, I'm definitely the older generation, my role models, heroes, or inspirations were Fred Bear, Ben Pearson, Glen St Charles and a little later in life the Wenzel brothers and Bob Foulkrod. worked at a pro shop and watched "bowhunting October whitetails" and Foulkrod hunting Caribou and Black bear in the north. just can't remember the videos name. Almost all of my mentors were Traditional hunters but I spent the last 45 years hunting with a compound, go figure!


----------



## Clayf250 (12 mo ago)

Not-Just-Fishin said:


> For me is was Dan Fitzgerald.


Me too! I loved Dan and Guy’s old stuff! Still Do!


----------



## heli-m hunter (Sep 17, 2014)

Tred Barta that man didn’t kill much but he give it his all and kept after it


----------



## Andchristman (5 mo ago)

Tom Miranda. I’d wake up early every Sunday morning to watch him on espn2.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

hoyt fo life555 said:


> Not interested in any “ pros”. But I guess if I had to choose one it would be her.
> View attachment 7422569


Let’s resurrect this reply I still believe this is the funniest one I’ve read in a while . This guy gets it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdht27 (Oct 27, 2014)

Chuck Adams. I remember seeing his articles in magazines at a young age.


----------



## 15strand (Aug 22, 2015)

Randy Ulmer


----------



## wyetterp (Feb 28, 2008)

Lot of good one's mentioned. Can't believe Fred Eichler hasn't made it in till page five. He just plain had fun 
no matter what. He's one of the first that would show & talk all about his mistakes & bad shots. It wasn't always 
just for footage. It was about the passion of hunting with him. You know his camera guys would get pissed 
when they travel half way across the country to only have Eichler shoot a small six point in the first few minutes 
& just be happy for the meat. You'd swear he just shot a record class by his reactions. Love that guy. Man has 
he got some wall hangers now though. Still remember the bear charging them & the guy pulling out the 500
smith&wesson.


----------



## BigFish7 (Oct 19, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Ok got it then my wife is Definitely a Pro she gets paid dearly with my check to her😂 and she ain’t that good either!!


Careful who you say that to..your wife might not take too kindly to being called a “Pro”…..


----------



## David42912 (Mar 5, 2015)

Chuck Adams. Is who remember seeing first on magazine covers with a bow.


----------



## muzzypower (Sep 14, 2005)

Noel Feather baby


----------



## FGhost (Jan 13, 2016)

Papa Bear


----------



## carmyne (Oct 14, 2018)

chuck adams


----------



## Justin850 (3 mo ago)

Dan McCarthy


----------



## Hillcapper (Apr 9, 2008)

Bob Kirschner out of PA. He wrote a small paperback on bowhunting in the mid-70’s. I wore my copy out around 1978 as a 14 year old. After that it would have been Chuck Adams in the mid 80’s.


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Chuck Adams, Ted Nugent


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

An early Roger Raglin he did slot of public land hunting and the early Drury boys before it turned into a huge commercial


----------



## Primeshooter67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Only reason I put Nugent in here is because he was well know as a hunter all over mich prior to advertising.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Chuck Adams


----------

